# tombstone peeper with deer motor



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Finally thanks to another haunter on halloweenforum that done this I was able to use on of my deer motors.I still need to do some tweaks like make a tombstone to fit her.But her she is.
peeper prop video by lindside - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid337.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid337.photobucket.com/albums/n380/lindside/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n380/lindside/100_0517


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

I forgot the head is a skinny donna the dead that lights up and moans.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

pretty well done. Any chance of seeing a back shot?


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Neat prop. I too would like to see the back.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice job. And yes a how to please...


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is the tut I used the only difference is shorter pvc and wires to secure motor.Thanks!!!!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/88904-halloween-peeker-prop.html


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool the extension from the spring!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The movement really imitates well what a child would do if she were trying to scare someone in an evil peek-a-boo way.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

yes I agree she's very cool


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice motion on the peeper. I like it.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

The motion is very good, I think that will get some TOTers for sure!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

oh see now i like that A [email protected]!!! Great job!!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Shadow Realm (Oct 15, 2009)

That is great, I really like the slow movement of it, makes it look more realistic and spooky!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I dig that sideways action! Not what I expected. I'll have to bookmark this one.

A very cool prop!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Very Cool!! Very simple yet extremely effective. I love it!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Thats damn cool!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice work! Certain to make your guests jump, very creepy indeed.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love this one .... very nice movement!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank's so much!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the way she pops out. Way cool!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Now I see what you were talking about Greg. I like this idea. If I made this as a child, I could put her in the nursery and have her peeking out from behind a toybox or cradle or something. OK, let's do this one...lol.

BTW...great job on this prop!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

That is a VERY cool peeper. I will be adding that to my graveyard! What sort of spring did you use?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the movement, very creepy. Nice job, should be a great addition to your haunt


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

jaege said:


> That is a VERY cool peeper. I will be adding that to my graveyard! What sort of spring did you use?


I got it at lowes for around 1.50 hope the pic helps.Loved your 20 dollar prop and would love a howto.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------

